

Why Your Friends Have More Friends Than You Do - bootload
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-scientific-fundamentalist/200911/why-your-friends-have-more-friends-you-do

======
bootload
The original JSTOR article is locked up here ~
<http://www.jstor.org/pss/2781907>

